
B.S. Detector highlights 'fake' news links and sites - Errorcod3
http://betanews.com/2016/12/05/b-s-detector-highlights-fake-news-links-and-sites/
======
artacus
Talk about the pot calling the kettle black.

~~~
DrScump
Indeed.

Drudge?

 _Wikileaks_?

